# Not me fishing but...



## Reelluvin (Jul 3, 2015)

these dolphin get it done! They were in our canal earlier chasing jacks and mullet on our seawall.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Your profile says pasco, is that where you fish?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah your not getting away from a dolphin if they want you !


----------



## Reelluvin (Jul 3, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Your profile says pasco, is that where you fish?


Mostly, but i'll probably trailer the skiff and check out other areas of Florida also.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Reelluvin said:


> Mostly, but i'll probably trailer the skiff and check out other areas of Florida also.


 I fish that area, very good areas around there.


----------

